# The superior projector



## tazman (Feb 23, 2011)

Comaparing projectors
Epson 9350 vs Sony bravia vpl hw15 which would win-any thoughts?:dontknow:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If I were choosing between those two I'd take the Sony.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

As mentioned in your other thread, Sony and JVC make the superiour projectors. No lcd (which the epson is) or dlp projector can compete with the sony sxrd or jvc dila projectors, these are the only two manufactures that make triple chip light engines.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

TypeA said:


> these are the only two manufactures that make triple chip light engines.


Sorry but that is just not true, most LCD projectors are 3 chip and there are many other 3 Chip DLP based projectors they just aren't as affordable as the LCD or even D-ILA/LCOS variants.

Out of the 2 I would take the Sony, but given the vast options out there I would look at other options first.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> Sorry but that is just not true, most LCD projectors are 3 chip


Sounds like youre confusing 3 panel with 3 chip, its not even close to the same. If "most" are then it should be no problem for you to be more specific. Model numbers please, Im citing the jvc rs1 rs2 and sony bravia vpl hw15.



nholmes1 said:


> and there are many other 3 Chip DLP based projectors they just aren't as affordable as the LCD or even D-ILA/LCOS variants.


fftopic2: ...we arent discussing $10,000+ projectors here in this thread.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

TypeA said:


> Sounds like youre confusing 3 panel with 3 chip, its not even close to the same. If "most" are then it should be no problem for you to be more specific. Model numbers please, Im citing the jvc rs1 rs2 and sony bravia vpl hw15.


Mitsubishi HC6800 is a 3-LCD projector just off the the top of my head, panel and chip are interchangeable as they are both discussing the imaging mechanism used with 1 dedicated for each of the 3 primary colors. DLP, LCD, D-ILA and L-COS all can use 3 chips to produce more accurate color. 

http://www.3lcd.com/

and directly from JVC's website...
"What is D-ILA?
D-ILA, or Direct-Drive Image Light Amplification, is JVC-developed technology that delivers unmatched performance, with natural color reproduction, an image so smooth that it rivals film, and contrast that does justice to the most demanding program material. Since our first D-ILA projector was launched in 1997, the technology has been employed where nothing but the cleanest, sharpest, most accurate image would suffice. Today, some of the industry’s most sophisticated projectors from the most respected manufacturers use D-ILA technology licensed from JVC.

D-ILA is liquid crystal technology, but it’s very different from the liquid crystal display (LCD) technology found in many products today. D-ILA is what’s called liquid crystal on silicon, or LCOS, but JVC made several improvements to basic LCOS technology to develop D-ILA. At its heart is the D-ILA device, or chip, designed and manufactured by JVC. Every JVC D-ILA projector uses three D-ILA devices, one each for red, green and blue – the three colors that are combined to create the full color palette."

Funny they use the word chip to describe D-ILA so please tell me how I am wrong?



TypeA said:


> fftopic2: ...we arent discussing $10,000+ projectors here in this thread.


Actually there wasn't a mention of price range just 2 models given, I gave my opinion on those 2 options, and clearly stated that the 3chip DLP units are more expensive.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> Mitsubishi HC6800 is a 3-LCD projector just off the the top of my head, panel and chip are interchangeable as they are both discussing the imaging mechanism used with 1 dedicated for each of the 3 primary colors. DLP, LCD, D-ILA and L-COS all can use 3 chips to produce more accurate color.
> 
> http://www.3lcd.com/
> 
> ...


Interesting, I had read that independent processing of the three colors, each having its own processor, was only in the realm of pro (ie uber expensive DLPs) or only found in a handful of $3k projectors, namely the sxrd and dila engines. This was, at least in part, why these projectors were 50% more expensive than their lcd counterparts having otherwise the same specs. The idea was they produced more accurate color and better blacks but at a premium price. News to me that it can be had in sub $2k projectors all day long. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm here to help :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

TypeA said:


> Interesting, I had read that independent processing of the three colors, each having its own processor, was only in the realm of pro (ie uber expensive DLPs) or only found in a handful of $3k projectors, namely the sxrd and dila engines. This was, at least in part, why these projectors were 50% more expensive than their lcd counterparts having otherwise the same specs. The idea was they produced more accurate color and better blacks but at a premium price. News to me that it can be had in sub $2k projectors all day long. Thanks for the correction.



Control circuits for a DLP chip are more complex than contol for a LCD or LCoS chip. That combined with the relatively small production quantities of 3 chip DLP units, and the cost of the chips, is the reason the 3 chip DLPs are more expensive. The light path and video processing is not that different, but the control process is.


----------

